# Oddest fantasy?



## Sasquatch! (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't be bothered to check through a billionty pages to see if this has been asked before.

What is your ODDEST (legal) fantasy?


----------



## agouderia (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't know if this qualifies - but the 'legal' in your question reminded me of an odd misperception of adult life I suffered from until I was about 12.

Growing up partly in Greece, it was a regular occurrence that friends and acquaintances would be locked up in the local village detention cell - conveniently an extention of the local ice cream vendor, haberdashy and inofficial bank - for all sorts of minor misdemeanors (pot as potted plants, rows over who was to pay for broken plates - part of local culture - at party nights, mess up of visa stamps, etc.) Some even had to go to the provincial prison for a short stint - which was a lovely neo-classical building situated under a Mycenaean fortress in an orange grove.

So for a long time, I took it foregranted that it was the normal thing as a grown up that you had to go to jail for some time. So I imagined myself in that pretty prison, picking oranges, flirting with one of the hapless poor young conscripty on guard duty .... it took me a long time to realize that crime and prisons were a serious issue and not quaint folklore!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 30, 2012)

> it took me a long time to realize that crime and prisons were a serious issue and not quaint folklore!



Wow, I'm really not sure what to say to that!

The landscape you described sound idyllic!


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 30, 2012)

You first sassy


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 31, 2012)

I get turned on when I check out sizediparity.tumbler.com but no particular fantasy comes to mind because when I get horny my IQ drops..haha


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 31, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> I get turned on when I check out sizediparity.tumbler.com but no particular fantasy comes to mind because when I get horny my IQ drops..haha



totally spelled that wrong..here is the link

http://sizedisparity.tumblr.com/


----------



## agouderia (Jul 31, 2012)

agouderia said:


> .... it took me a long time to realize that crime and prisons were a serious issue and not quaint folklore!





Sasquatch! said:


> Wow, I'm really not sure what to say to that!



Okay - before I come across here as some weird and/or dangerous anarchist this might need some context.

This all happened in post Junta Greece, with linering vestiges of martial law, and a pre-democratic approach of the security forces to the rule of law and scetchy application of habeas corpus. 
Arrests in small villages were pretty arbitrary and the local policeman more or less went about his business as he pleased.

I saw things happen like the baker's brother being detained because he had an affair with the policeman's sister-in-law or a separated wife have her husband arrested because he dared bring his girlfriend along during his time slot in their joint vacation home.

Not everyone will agree, but imo this form of 'law and order' is by no means conducive to developing a sense of what crime is all about or respecting the actions of law enforcement. 

Maybe in consequence I believe until today that the application of criminal law and emprisonment should concentrate on crimes that seriously endanger or harm others and jeopardize social cohesion, not waste time and resources on criminalizing minor misdemeanors.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Jul 31, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> What is your ODDEST (legal) fantasy?



 mwahahahahaha


----------



## SitiTomato (Jul 31, 2012)

Well looks like somebody's going to have to break the ice here!


...what me? No uh...my oddest fantasy is watching somebody else post their oddest fantasy before I do it. :blush:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 31, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> I get turned on when I check out sizediparity.tumbler.com but no particular fantasy comes to mind because when I get horny my IQ drops..haha



Oh man, same here. Formulating sentences suddenly becomes more difficult than diffusing a bomb.

Hmmm....

Well, a few years ago I took some photos of a bunch of female friends who'd painted themselves different colours of the rainbow..... And I found I actually get rather turned on by that.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 31, 2012)

My oddest fantasy? Hmm. Probably that I would daydream about being Asa Buchanan or Victor Newman or a soap character in that vein.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 31, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh man, same here. Formulating sentences suddenly becomes more difficult than diffusing a bomb.
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> Well, a few years ago I took some photos of a bunch of female friends who'd painted themselves different colours of the rainbow..... And I found I actually get rather turned on by that.


Do you still have those photos?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 31, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Do you still have those photos?



Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know about fantasy but this picture has certain meaning to me .

Ok I lied yes I would love to be like this  

View attachment star-wars-jabba-the-hutt_l.jpg


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2012)

Bob:


----------



## Melian (Aug 1, 2012)

My oddest one (that immediately comes to mind) is that I want to get fucked by Predator. He has to keep his mask on, though.


----------



## Mordecai (Aug 1, 2012)

Melian said:


> My oddest one (that immediately comes to mind) is that I want to get fucked by Predator. He has to keep his mask on, though.



Poor Preds - women just want to use him for his body and not his hunting skills or sweet sound hole.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 1, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Bob:



Danka...I can't say it's especially arousing. My curiosity has not stirred.

Is that by the Woodville?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 1, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Danka...I can't say it's especially arousing. My curiosity has not stirred.
> 
> Is that by the Woodville?



Yeah, hence the odd thing really.

Yep, right outside before they did all the "improvements" a few years back. Bah!


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, in a non-sexual way, that old classic. Win the lottery, tell my boss where to go and leave her in the lurch (or possibly bribe the organisation to sack her), emigrate and live in the USA...

Otherwise, nothing TOO shocking. I'd rather like my very own BHM and would enjoy playing with his belly and teasing him, pushing him into a chair and straddling him while I feed him some sweet treats and kiss him.

On a more daydreamy note, some kind of Arabian nights type setting - a large tent full of cushions and hangings and rich coloured fabrics and gorgeous dark-haired BHM lying there waiting for me with my plate of Turkish delight and such!!!

Also, while I'm being REALLY open, there's something a bit sexy about stock cupboards!!!!

Forgive this unladylike outpouring...I may regret it in the morning!!!


----------



## survivalisfutile (Aug 4, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, in a non-sexual way, that old classic. Win the lottery, tell my boss where to go and leave her in the lurch (or possibly bribe the organisation to sack her), emigrate and live in the USA...
> 
> Otherwise, nothing TOO shocking. I'd rather like my very own BHM and would enjoy playing with his belly and teasing him, pushing him into a chair and straddling him while I feed him some sweet treats and kiss him.
> 
> ...



marry me? live on pillows forever? cupboards always stocked! :eat2:
my fantasy is... that. being that.


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 4, 2012)

survivalisfutile said:


> marry me? live on pillows forever? cupboards always stocked! :eat2:
> my fantasy is... that. being that.



Mmm..now there's an offer!

I'm glad someone thought I wasn't totally crazy! Lol, there is hope..:blush:


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 4, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> On a more daydreamy note, some kind of Arabian nights type setting - a large tent full of cushions and hangings and rich coloured fabrics and gorgeous dark-haired BHM lying there waiting for me with my plate of Turkish delight and such!!!!



Are we talking Cadbury's Turkish Delight or Fry's Turkish Delight?

This is important!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 4, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Ok, in a non-sexual way, that old classic. Win the lottery, tell my boss where to go and leave her in the lurch (or possibly bribe the organisation to sack her), emigrate and live in the USA...
> 
> Otherwise, nothing TOO shocking. I'd rather like my very own BHM and would enjoy playing with his belly and teasing him, pushing him into a chair and straddling him while I feed him some sweet treats and kiss him.
> 
> ...



I don't know why, but this made me laugh, and I'll elaborate. My roommate and I having met in catering college we both studied pastries and baking. We have a fondness for Turkish delights because they last for EVER!!! 

I guess you had to be there, but the idea of stocked cupboards of turkish delights makes me laugh. I can imagine cupboards full of Turkish delights of different flavors just for the picking and having them last for years... yeah, had to be there.


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 4, 2012)

freakyfred said:


> Are we talking Cadbury's Turkish Delight or Fry's Turkish Delight?
> 
> This is important!



Much as I LOVE Cadbury chocolate, in this instance I would say Fry's as it has a higher 'delight' to choc ratio a pink sparkly packaging... But perhaps better yet would be the little squares dusted in icing sugar...more exotic and dainty and......messy
I was going to go on but fear I might end up getting carried away and forgetting where I am!


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 4, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> I'd rather like my very own BHM and would enjoy playing with his belly and teasing him, pushing him into a chair and straddling him while I feed him some sweet treats and kiss him.
> 
> On a more daydreamy note, some kind of Arabian nights type setting - a large tent full of cushions and hangings and rich coloured fabrics and gorgeous dark-haired BHM lying there waiting for me with my plate of Turkish delight and such!!!



YES YES YES YES YES. My only difference is that I'd prefer my BHMs to be blond instead. But damn, you & I have some seriously similar tastes there!


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 4, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't know why, but this made me laugh, and I'll elaborate. My roommate and I having met in catering college we both studied pastries and baking. We have a fondness for Turkish delights because they last for EVER!!!
> 
> I guess you had to be there, but the idea of stocked cupboards of turkish delights makes me laugh. I can imagine cupboards full of Turkish delights of different flavors just for the picking and having them last for years... yeah, had to be there.



You've got me giggling now! Oooh pastries and baking! In passing I'll add some baklava to this sweet fantasy!

What made me laugh too was the leap to a cupboard full of Turkish delight! This was actually a separate fantasy probably going back to my teaching days! But hey, a cramped and secret Turkish delight store could offer even more fun! Also it would be useful if I were to become stranded by snow/ locked in said cupboard. ...does Turkish delight feature in the Worst Case Scenario books? Is it up there with Kendal Mint Cake, lol?!


----------



## MrBob (Aug 4, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Much as I LOVE Cadbury chocolate, in this instance I would say Fry's as it has a higher 'delight' to choc ratio a pink sparkly packaging... *But perhaps better yet would be the little squares dusted in icing sugar*...more exotic and dainty and......messy
> I was going to go on but fear I might end up getting carried away and forgetting where I am!



Ah, a connoisseur! I do prefer the icing sugar dusted ones...ask and you shall receive! (I've got no tent and am a bit low on cushions at the moment though)


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 4, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> YES YES YES YES YES. My only difference is that I'd prefer my BHMs to be blond instead. But damn, you & I have some seriously similar tastes there!



It is quite reassuring not to be alone in these thoughts! And strangely liberating to get them out!


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm liking the Arabian Nights theme. Will there be mint tea and hookahs with a flavored tobacco and hashish mixture? If so, I'm all in.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 4, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> YES YES YES YES YES. My only difference is that I'd prefer my BHMs to be blond instead. But damn, you & I have some seriously similar tastes there!


Reallllly?


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 4, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Much as I LOVE Cadbury chocolate, in this instance I would say Fry's as it has a higher 'delight' to choc ratio a pink sparkly packaging... But perhaps better yet would be the little squares dusted in icing sugar...more exotic and dainty and......messy
> I was going to go on but fear I might end up getting carried away and forgetting where I am!



I am the opposite. I prefer cadburys because of the higher chocolate ratio haha. Maybe I should try some of the proper stuff one day!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm loving this thread. 

What's Baklava? Never heard of it! *shifty eyes*


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 4, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm loving this thread.
> 
> What's Baklava? Never heard of it! *shifty eyes*









a little more baklavaaaaaaa


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 4, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> You've got me giggling now! Oooh pastries and baking! In passing I'll add some baklava to this sweet fantasy!
> 
> What made me laugh too was the leap to a cupboard full of Turkish delight! This was actually a separate fantasy probably going back to my teaching days! But hey, a cramped and secret Turkish delight store could offer even more fun! Also it would be useful if I were to become stranded by snow/ locked in said cupboard. ...does Turkish delight feature in the Worst Case Scenario books? Is it up there with Kendal Mint Cake, lol?!



heh, also, just so our "fantasies" are on the same page, I was strictly thinking of the Turkish Delight with the powdered sugar :-D


----------



## MrBob (Aug 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm loving this thread.
> 
> What's Baklava? Never heard of it! *shifty eyes*



It's a dish of filo-pastried,syrupy, pistachio'd win! I had it once in a Turkish restaurant in Canton. I haven't got a particularly sweet tooth but it had me converted.


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I'm liking the Arabian Nights theme. Will there be mint tea and hookahs with a flavored tobacco and hashish mixture? If so, I'm all in.



Yes, I'm picturing mint tea in those little glasses with the silver work to quench our thirst.

Never tried a hookah, but it might add to the ambience! What flavours do they come in?


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm loving this thread.
> 
> What's Baklava? Never heard of it! *shifty eyes*



Oooh baklava. It is sweet, sticky,gooey and yet crispy. Layers of filo pastry with honey or syrup and nuts. There are different kinds -some have rosewater syrup and pistachios. I found this rather nice picture...

I'm glad you're all joining in this particular fantasy!! 

View attachment Baklava.jpg


----------



## hifi45 (Aug 5, 2012)

My most reoccurring fantasy is being fattened up for a holiday feast and actually gobbling down as much food as is offered to get as plump and juicy as possible before that dinner date.
Sometimes it involves me reaching a certain weight ( like 400 lbs) before being brought into the kitchen for a final stuffing, a big red apple jammed into my plump lips, my belly full of diced vegetables and breading as my well basted body is rolled into an industrial oven; my other fantasies end up with me being led to the barn for slaughtering-fattened to such a size that would make walking nearly impossible and roasting whole in an oven impractical. My huge meaty body would be hung upside down from the rafters, jiggling obscenely as I was lifted into position over a drain or bucket, and as my flabby rolls of flesh were pinched and squeezed one last time for my stimulation a sharp knife is stuck into the juicy folds of my neck--as I start spurting out both my blood and sexual fluids in a final fatling's ecstasy


----------



## Goreki (Aug 5, 2012)

Soo..... Who wants to follow that extremely awkward act?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 5, 2012)

Let's see what went wrong here:

Odd: "Different from what is usual or expected"

Completely Batshit Fucking Creepy: "So far beyond the line, but still being able to see it thanks to the massive poop you took on it as you gallavanted past"


----------



## MrBob (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm at a loss right now and I'm going to my happy place.


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

MrBob said:


> I'm at a loss right now.



I guess everyone has their own quirks. 

I think I'm heading back into Arabian Nights / Turkish Delight land.... I was happier there....


----------



## MrBob (Aug 5, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> I guess everyone has their own quirks.
> 
> I think I'm heading back into Arabian Nights / Turkish Delight land.... *I was happier there....*



You and me both! Give me a warm bedouin tent in the desert with comfy cushions, sweet treats and a willing young lady every time!


----------



## Goreki (Aug 5, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> I guess everyone has their own quirks.
> 
> I think I'm heading back into Arabian Nights / Turkish Delight land.... I was happier there....


I do quite like that one.


----------



## VVET (Aug 5, 2012)

For me, I'd like to trade places with a SSBBW for a day, and see what it's like to be her.


----------



## fritzi (Aug 5, 2012)

VVET said:


> For me, I'd like to trade places with a SSBBW for a day, and see what it's like to be her.



Oh yes - I've had that one before too!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 5, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> I guess everyone has their own quirks.
> 
> I think I'm heading back into Arabian Nights / Turkish Delight land.... I was happier there....



Relevant:






Went down to the market and remembered I had visited this shop a few weeks back. Figured I'd snap a shot since its all the dims rage at the moment 

Sugary confections for EVERYONE!!


----------



## Librarygirl (Aug 5, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! BRILLIANT!
This is turning into quite the BHM/FFA party in this exotic and opulent tent! I'll have you all daydreaming about Arabian Nights. Currently imagining myself in gauzy fabric like that slim girl with the amazing hair in a Disney film (possibly in Aladdin...?)

I really will have to go and get some sugary confections, all this talk of them!

p.s. where you live looks way more interesting than here!


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Aug 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Let's see what went wrong here:
> 
> Odd: "Different from what is usual or expected"
> 
> Completely Batshit Fucking Creepy: "So far beyond the line, but still being able to see it thanks to the massive poop you took on it as you gallavanted past"


Alright, I'll be that guy:
If you're going to ask everyone what their oddest fantasy is, then call them "completely batshit fucking creepy" when you get an honest reply, you're an ass.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 5, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Never tried a hookah, but it might add to the ambience! What flavours do they come in?



My favorite flavors to smoke are rose, jasmine, & mojito.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 5, 2012)

MadLordOfMilk said:


> Alright, I'll be that guy:
> If you're going to ask everyone what their oddest fantasy is, then call them "completely batshit fucking creepy" when you get an honest reply, you're an ass.



just throwing this out there, no jumping on sides, but he also said, oddest legal fantasy. 

Back to Turkish Delight


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 5, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> My oddest fantasy? Hmm. Probably that I would daydream about being Asa Buchanan or Victor Newman or a soap character in that vein.



Leo, Asa's dead. Why not be Todd Manning or Sonny Corinthos?


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 5, 2012)

MadLordOfMilk said:


> Alright, I'll be that guy:
> If you're going to ask everyone what their oddest fantasy is, then call them "completely batshit fucking creepy" when you get an honest reply, you're an ass.



The Sasquatch specifically asked for "What is your ODDEST (legal) fantasy?" in order to avoid any awkward scenarios related to murder, cannibalism, kidnapping, rape, torture, arson, jaywalking, etc. It's weird when people go ahead & treat those subjects as legal activities, yanno?


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 5, 2012)

Librarygirl said:


> Yes, I'm picturing mint tea in those little glasses with the silver work to quench our thirst.
> 
> Never tried a hookah, but it might add to the ambience! What flavours do they come in?



They have all kinds. From fruity to spicy. I like peach and spiced chai. 



cinnamitch said:


> Leo, Asa's dead. Why not be Todd Manning or Sonny Corinthos?



Yeah, I know and it's a bummer. But if I could I'd be Asa for the day. As good as Todd and Sonny are as actors, they ain't no Asa Buchanan. 



The Dark Lady said:


> The Sasquatch specifically asked for "What is your ODDEST (legal) fantasy?" in order to avoid any awkward scenarios related to murder, cannibalism, kidnapping, rape, torture, arson, jaywalking, etc. It's weird when people go ahead & treat those subjects as legal activities, yanno?



Really? That's illegal? Since when? 

Oh well, guess I'm going to have to stop killing and eating people now. :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 5, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Oh well, guess I'm going to have to stop killing and eating people now. :doh:



AND the Jaywalking.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> AND the Jaywalking.



ESPECIALLY the jaywalking! YOU MONSTER.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 5, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> ESPECIALLY the jaywalking! YOU MONSTER.



And not the GOOD kind of monster, like.... say.... Sasquatches!


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> AND the Jaywalking.





The Dark Lady said:


> ESPECIALLY the jaywalking! YOU MONSTER.



Look, y'all can't expect me to be no saint or nothing. I can't give up everything. I'll give up the jaywalking if you insist, but then the cannibalism simply must stay. Your call.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 5, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> Look, y'all can't expect me to be no saint or nothing. I can't give up everything. I'll give up the jaywalking if you insist, but then the cannibalism simply must stay. Your call.



As long as they're properly BBQed, then the sainted power of delicious BBQ will redeem your actions & bless your dinner table with the flesh of the innocent.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 5, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> As long as they're properly BBQed, then the sainted power of delicious BBQ will redeem your actions & bless your dinner table with the flesh of the innocent.



Ok. I can abide by those rules.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 5, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> As long as they're properly BBQed, then the sainted power of delicious BBQ will redeem your actions & bless your dinner table with the flesh of the innocent.



No! NO! Bad Lady! *sprays you with water from a squirty cleaning gun*


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> No! NO! Bad Lady! *sprays you with water from a squirty cleaning gun*



Never face a tiger with an atomizer. >


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 5, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> Never face a tiger with an atomizer. >



I've got weapons big enough to take a tiger down, missy!


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 5, 2012)

Melian said:


> My oddest one (that immediately comes to mind) is that I want to get fucked by Predator. He has to keep his mask on, though.



hahaha..I always wanted to crash land on Third Earth and hook up with Lion-O...the original cartoon version one with the thick thighs and wide hips..yummm


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I've got weapons big enough to take a tiger down, missy!



But if you apply them too forcefully, I'll just be bounced right away from you! Hopefully not through a wall, but I'm not completely opposed to the notion.

Also, enjoy your illegal activities:
http://youtu.be/AW-2f-6j4hc?t=1h55m39s


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 5, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> But if you apply them too forcefully, I'll just be bounced right away from you! Hopefully not through a wall, but I'm not completely opposed to the notion.
> 
> Also, enjoy your illegal activities:
> http://youtu.be/AW-2f-6j4hc?t=1h55m39s



.....

Against a wall good enough?


----------



## hifi45 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Let's see what went wrong here:
> 
> Odd: "Different from what is usual or expected"
> 
> Completely Batshit Fucking Creepy: "So far beyond the line, but still being able to see it thanks to the massive poop you took on it as you gallavanted past"


There's also room for a fantasy to show what drives us to Dimensions and Fat Admiration fiction--I was inspired by early Stanley Ellin and "Specialty of the House" in which members of a select restaurant became the main course after entering the kitchen(made into a Hitchcock episode) or tales of "Hansel and Gretel", "Little Red Riding Hood", or "The Three Little Pigs"! How many times have we heard "delicious" and "good enough to eat" applied to our fantasy fatties? If you follow the threads of many of our SSBBWs the "Fat Pig" scenario is played out graphically. My odd fantasy is just that and sorry for sharing something too dark for your candy coated thread.

I left out the eating and preparing parts of the dreams but Turkish taffy wasn't included


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm living my oddest fantasy according to most folk. :eat2:


----------



## Goreki (Aug 6, 2012)

hifi45 said:


> My odd fantasy is just that and sorry for sharing something too dark for your candy coated thread.


Cheers mate.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 6, 2012)

hifi45 said:


> My odd fantasy is just that and sorry for sharing something too dark for your candy coated thread.



Apology accepted.

Seriously though, _nuances_. Aside from the difference between odd and creepy, there's a difference between taffy and turkish delight.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Aug 6, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> The Sasquatch specifically asked for "What is your ODDEST (legal) fantasy?" in order to avoid any awkward scenarios related to murder, cannibalism, kidnapping, rape, torture, arson, jaywalking, etc. It's weird when people go ahead & treat those subjects as legal activities, yanno?


While a totally fair point, there's a difference between pointing out "hey, we'd like to avoid those sorts of things, hence the 'legal' part" and just outright calling someone insane.

Apologies if I came off overly strong. I just don't like seeing people effectively shamed for something that's a fantasy of theirs, regardless of how strange. It's a bit counter-productive given this site is pretty heavily about acceptance.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 6, 2012)

MadLordOfMilk said:


> While a totally fair point, there's a difference between pointing out "hey, we'd like to avoid those sorts of things, hence the 'legal' part" and just outright calling someone insane.
> 
> Apologies if I came off overly strong. I just don't like seeing people effectively shamed for something that's a fantasy of theirs, regardless of how strange. It's a bit counter-productive given this site is pretty heavily about acceptance.



It really isn't. Honestly.


----------



## MadLordOfMilk (Aug 6, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> It really isn't. Honestly.



There isn't a difference, or the site isn't about acceptance? Because the main board is specifically "size/size acceptance issues". Obviously Dims isn't a board targeted toward vorarephiles, but there's inherently something contradictory about wanting people to accept your atypical side of the fence then refusing to accept others because they're not _your_ brand of strange.

Of course, all of that isn't terribly important relative to the general "don't be a dick" rule everyone should follow. It's completely okay to disagree with someone, but to insult them unnecessarily isn't cool. That's effectively bullying.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyway....lets bring this back on topic. My odest one comes from a dream I had. Anyone remember Nurse Ratched from One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest? Well it's me and her and me breaking her will with my utter manliness. Sort of Taming of the Shrew crossed with McLintock!...in a nuthouse.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 6, 2012)

MadLordOfMilk said:


> There isn't a difference, or the site isn't about acceptance? Because the main board is specifically "size/size acceptance issues". Obviously Dims isn't a board targeted toward vorarephiles, but there's inherently something contradictory about wanting people to accept your atypical side of the fence then refusing to accept others because they're not _your_ brand of strange.
> 
> Of course, all of that isn't terribly important relative to the general "don't be a dick" rule everyone should follow. It's completely okay to disagree with someone, but to insult them unnecessarily isn't cool. That's effectively bullying.



What I meant was that this site really isn't about acceptance at all. 

And I could get into a long debate with you about pussy-footing around people being unable to read social cues, the fallacies of ostracism within sub-cultures etc but I'm really not sure I want spend any more time thinking about this when I could be talking about Baklava.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 6, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> What I meant was that this site really isn't about acceptance at all.
> 
> And I could get into a long debate with you about pussy-footing around people being unable to read social cues, the fallacies of ostracism within sub-cultures etc but I'm really not sure I want spend any more time thinking about this when I could be talking about Baklava.



You want good Baklava? Try Bosphorous down the Bay or Seren on Cowbridge Road. IT's good stuff!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 6, 2012)

MrBob said:


> You want good Baklava? Try Bosphorous down the Bay or Seren on Cowbridge Road. IT's good stuff!



I tend to get it from some of the side-street speciality stores in Roath, although I have heard some pretty fantastic stuff about Bosphorus!

Last restaurant I ate at in the Bay was Nando's, with Amaranthine.... gosh... like a whole year ago?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 6, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I tend to get it from some of the side-street speciality stores in Roath, although I have heard some pretty fantastic stuff about Bosphorus!
> 
> Last restaurant I ate at in the Bay was Nando's, with Amaranthine.... gosh... like a whole year ago?



It's been a while since I've ate there myself. The best place down there is an Indian restaurant near the Salt bar. It was that good it was like a religious experience...and not the usual praying to the heavens to quench the burning sensation in your lower intestine.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 6, 2012)

MrBob said:


> It's been a while since I've ate there myself. The best place down there is an Indian restaurant near the Salt bar. It was that good it was like a religious experience...and not the usual praying to the heavens to quench the burning sensation in your lower intestine.



Salt, is it that awful place with the mixed bathrooms?

Wait, are you on about that pan-asian all you can eat, or.... what was it.... the spice merchant?


----------



## MrBob (Aug 6, 2012)

It's Moksh by Mermaid Quay. Not the cheapest but quite possibly the greatest Indian restaurant in the world.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 6, 2012)

MrBob said:


> It's Moksh by Mermaid Quay. Not the cheapest but quite possibly the greatest Indian restaurant in the world.



Gosh, the food there sounds glorious! A bit expensive? I guess you have to expect that with the bay--still, I'd rather pay a bit more than spending a special occasion at someplace like Kismet on City Road


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 7, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Can't be bothered to check through a billionty pages to see if this has been asked before.
> 
> What is your ODDEST (legal) fantasy?



Hm. For me, it's something of a classic.

I hook up with a woman who's not only okay with my desire to get fatter, but willing to actively help me with it. I gain and gain... 300... 400... 500...

At 500, I decide I'm fat enough.

... 600...

But somehow...

... 700...

I just can't seem to stop! She just keeps feeding me these HUGE portions of DELICIOUS foods...

... 800...

I try to exercise, but there's just no way for my big, blubbery body to use up all of those Calories! Like a prize hog, I just keep getting bigger... softer... rounder...

... 900...

One day, I find I can't get out the door anymore! I grip the doorframe with my fat fingers and pull... but I'm too wide, in every direction, to squeeze through! And still I grow...

... 1,000...

At half a ton, by mutual agreement, I begin exhibiting myself in the sideshow to defray the cost of my food and clothing. People walk by, gawking at me as I overflow a love seat... and still I grow...

... 1,100...

... 1,200...

At 1,300 I take the world record from Manuel Uribe. And still I grow...

... and every night, my lover/captor strokes my side and pleasures me... calling me her prize hog who can't pull his snout from the trough... as she reaches where I can't even see and sends shivers through my vastness.

. . .

(ahem)

(adjusts his pants)

Pardon.  Of course, the trappings vary in the fantasy. Sometimes, I meet her at a Star Trek convention, and we team up to market my crafts, she the Orion "slave girl" and I the fat Tellarite. Sometimes we meet online because of the obvious mutual interest. Sometimes we use bondage pig masks. Sometimes, there's a wager involved that I can't stop gaining, and she slowly adds "punishments" to make me resemble a pig... or a walrus... or a bear. But, this being a fantasy, it always seems to end up with me "trapped" into an endless cycle of expansion, unable to stop growing... and growing... softer... heavier... slower...

(ends the post to adjust his pants again)


----------



## MrBob (Aug 7, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> Gosh, the food there sounds glorious! A bit expensive? I guess you have to expect that with the bay--still, I'd rather pay a bit more than spending a special occasion at someplace like Kismet on City Road



Kismet...been there, did the £2.50 Indian buffet a few years ago. 

As for Moksh, I'm not entirely sure of the costs, my boss was paying. It was amazing though.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 7, 2012)

ok anyoner here remember the old batman tv show, and If you do, do you remember King Tut. Well think this For me seems spot on. Now go get me grapes! 

View attachment KING_TUT_QUEEN_SHIRLEY.jpg


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep, good old Victor Buono. Right up there with Dom DeLuise when it comes to funny fat men.


----------



## Miskatonic (Aug 8, 2012)

My oddest fantasy is being dominated by two or three girls with strapons. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 8, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> Yep, good old Victor Buono. Right up there with Dom DeLuise when it comes to funny fat men.



yeah this is true, but Damn his Queen there was quality and i want a few of those girls he had rubbing his feet and feeding him grapes. Basicly where is my gown and hareem. I WANT A HAREEEEEEEM!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 8, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> My oddest fantasy is being dominated by two or three girls with strapons. Haters gonna hate.



Dominated? All three at the same time? Not hating, inquiring.


----------



## Miskatonic (Aug 8, 2012)

Well they wouldn't all be in me at once obv.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 8, 2012)

Miskatonic said:


> Well they wouldn't all be in me at once obv.



Not as obvious as you might think...

I have seen some shit go down.


----------



## Miskatonic (Aug 8, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> Not as obvious as you might think...
> 
> I have seen some shit go down.



Sounds sexy.


----------



## sarahe543 (Aug 14, 2012)

I really wanted to answer this question but i honestly don't know! I fantasise about using a strapon with my man but i don't think that is weird *oops*


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 14, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> I really wanted to answer this question but i honestly don't know! I fantasise about using a strapon with my man but i don't think that is weird *oops*



Strapons are where it's at!


As for oddest fantasy, I have a weird kink for hypnosis that I think developed when I was a youngin'. Course that's pure fantastical stuff.


----------



## Tad (Aug 15, 2012)

Probably the oddest thing about my fantasies is that Im almost never in them. When I was still pretty young I worried that having repeated sexual fantasies involving real people would make it harder to interpret their real behaviour/signals compared to what I fantasized about. Therefore I made myself stop using real people in my fantasies, and that included me. Ill often be in the first person in the fantasies, but sometimes Im more of an outside observer. Some of the characters may resemble me or people that I actually know, but I do keep a pretty clear line that these are imaginary people, who are at most inspired by real people. 

Thats leaves me pretty free to explore fantasies since I can always make it that the people in the fantasies like what is happening. But really, nothing all that strange IMO. Well, I suppose fantasies of fat people encouraging other fat people to get fatter would be pretty strange to most of the population, but Id qualify those as normal for an FA with feeding desires. Perhaps the ones set in space stations or on the moon, where there is less or no gravity to contend with, and, in my fantasies, people have found that being very fat helps the body more healthily deal with the conditions would be my most unfamiliar to most people. The ones that are strangest to me are probably when Ive poked around with dominance/submission related themes, because they dont generally appeal to me but I can sort of twist around mentally enough to imagine being someone who enjoys it, and that is an odd experience.


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Anyway....lets bring this back on topic. My odest one comes from a dream I had. Anyone remember Nurse Ratched from One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest? Well it's me and her and me breaking her will with my utter manliness. Sort of Taming of the Shrew crossed with McLintock!...in a nuthouse.



I did a stint in the loony bin for a month and there was a nurse we called Ratched. Good times.

Anyway, since some of my fantasies rival that blood-draining one in "creepiness," I'm gonna keep it simple and stick to the tamer stuff. >.<

When I'm in a submissive mood I really have a thing for spoiled brats. I love the idea of some gluttonous, SSBHM king/prince (think King Henry VIII but hopefully without the be-heading) bossing me around and making me serve him. (I agree with the Jabba pic that was posted earlier. )I also like the idea of a demanding, childish guy who I spoil the hell out of. 

When I'm in a more dominant mood I like the idea of force-feeding or making someone beg for food. Piggy play, humiliation and such. How dark these fantasies get depend on how evil I'm feeling. >;D


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 10, 2012)

hifi45 said:


> My most reoccurring fantasy is being fattened up for a holiday feast and actually gobbling down as much food as is offered to get as plump and juicy as possible before that dinner date.
> Sometimes it involves me reaching a certain weight ( like 400 lbs) before being brought into the kitchen for a final stuffing, a big red apple jammed into my plump lips, my belly full of diced vegetables and breading as my well basted body is rolled into an industrial oven; my other fantasies end up with me being led to the barn for slaughtering-fattened to such a size that would make walking nearly impossible and roasting whole in an oven impractical. My huge meaty body would be hung upside down from the rafters, jiggling obscenely as I was lifted into position over a drain or bucket, and as my flabby rolls of flesh were pinched and squeezed one last time for my stimulation a sharp knife is stuck into the juicy folds of my neck--as I start spurting out both my blood and sexual fluids in a final fatling's ecstasy



I know how you feel, man; sometimes I fantasize about doing it at the end of the bed instead of in the middle. :blush:


----------



## MrBob (Dec 10, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> I know how you feel, man; sometimes I fantasize about doing it at the end of the bed instead of in the middle. :blush:



*Post of the month Alert*


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

Cobra Verde said:


> I know how you feel, man; sometimes I fantasize about doing it at the end of the bed instead of in the middle. :blush:



I can't rep you again, but good show. *clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## sarahe543 (Dec 11, 2012)

i don't think this is odd as such but covering myself in something edible and my man will have to eat it off me before he's allowed sex.
a fat keanu reeves would be nice lol mind you he's one of the few men i find attractive slim.


----------



## ODFFA (May 19, 2013)

It's Sunday afternoon and I should be working. So, time to resurrect this baby.....

I'll let you judge the level of oddness for yourselves. I'm not in this fantasy myself. I'm more of the omniscient, omnipresent voyeur, but fun is fun. This came into being during my four year stint of living in England and after visiting the British Museum one day. 

The statue of Tara (one talented goddess) is located in the same room as one of the sexiest Laughing Buddhas I've ever come across. If I remember correctly they were a good few metres' distance from each other, one facing towards the other with a few other pieces in between, but I decided then and there that you could cut the sexual tension between those two with a knife.

So, in my imagination, Tara would use her supernatural powers to whisper sweet nothings to Budai from where she was standing, without him being able to determine where the whispers were coming from and without any of the other statues being able to hear. This would continue night after night until they could both hardly stand the tension. One night, she would finally come to life and walk slowly towards him. At the sight of her he would come to life too, she would sit on his lap and wonderful things would happen from there.

.....Aaaaand now I have to get back to work. :really sad:

The good people at the Museum have not commissioned this post, though I will still report happily that it is indeed a sexy, sexy place to visit.


----------



## djudex (May 19, 2013)

As a buddha-esque entity, I approve


----------



## sophie lou (May 19, 2013)

This was actually a dream I had and not a fantasy. The idea of it did make me pretty hot and I did wake up fairly aroused. 

In the dream I was staying on a farm, but for some reason I was hiding in a shed watching all the day to day goings on. All of a sudden there was a ringing bell, like a meal time bell. I looked to the left as a big barn door swung open and six topless BBW came wandering out in crotchless dungarees. They made their way to what looked like milking stalls, bending forward the began to eat. Within seconds of them putting their heads down to eat farm hands came rushing from all directions and started having their way with them. 

Like I said it was a dream and I did find it pretty hot. I have often had fantasies about what it would feel like to either be one of the BBW or one of the farm hands. I'm sure somewhere out there a psychologist is waiting to tear me apart over this one


----------



## BigChaz (May 19, 2013)

sophie lou said:


> This was actually a dream I had and not a fantasy. The idea of it did make me pretty hot and I did wake up fairly aroused.
> 
> In the dream I was staying on a farm, but for some reason I was hiding in a shed watching all the day to day goings on. All of a sudden there was a ringing bell, like a meal time bell. I looked to the left as a big barn door swung open and six topless BBW came wandering out in crotchless dungarees. They made their way to what looked like milking stalls, bending forward the began to eat. Within seconds of them putting their heads down to eat farm hands came rushing from all directions and started having their way with them.
> 
> Like I said it was a dream and I did find it pretty hot. I have often had fantasies about what it would feel like to either be one of the BBW or one of the farm hands. I'm sure somewhere out there a psychologist is waiting to tear me apart over this one



I play a psychologist on the internet and after reading this post, I have determined that you may have aspergers, maybe autism or maybe even PTSD.

I'll write you a prescription for Tylenol.

Edit: After further analysis, I have determined that it most likely is just a hernia.


----------



## sophie lou (May 19, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> I play a psychologist on the internet and after reading this post, I have determined that you may have aspergers, maybe autism or maybe even PTSD.
> 
> I'll write you a prescription for Tylenol.
> 
> Edit: After further analysis, I have determined that it most likely is just a hernia.



after reading your diagnosis i sought proper clinical advice and have determined that you must be suffering from gobshite syndrome and as far as i am aware there is no cure, although case studies have shown that repeated slaps to the face some times help :happy:


----------

